# High-Tech Closes and Estimating Software.



## GTC1187 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey guys,
I'm under the impression that if I use my laptop and this free presentation tool from SlideRocket.com in conjunction with a mobile printer to print out estimates and contracts, I will look really cool and my closing ratio may actually improve! 
What I had wanted to do was buy an iPad 2 and link it to a mobile printer then use the iPad to give presentations, print estimates/contracts, as well as use it to process credit cards on the spot with Square. However I don't see the iPad being able to link to a mobile printer so I think I'm SOL on that one.
Any how, I'm going to be rolling up to my estimates with as much technologically-impressive junk as I can. I'm not saying go over the top, but I think it would help my image and help me close. I already have my presentation ready to go using SlideRocket.com and I'm happy with it, now just to add some more pictures and video testimonials!
One more thing is I'm looking for some really good estimating software, not necessarily to help me estimate jobs but something that I can easily use to print up very attractive and professional estimates and contracts that has my logo and company info on it. I want to be able to type text into fields then print it out at the customer's dinner table in minutes rather than fill them out by hand.
Actually, instead of full blown estimating software does anyone have some suggestions for maybe a template of my estimate sheet and another template of my contract that I could just fill out on my laptop then print out? I just want the most professional looking paperwork I can get!
Thanks guys!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Try the Print n Share App. It prints to any wifi enabled printer, or at least my non air print canon printer.


----------



## GTC1187 (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks! Do you have any suggestions for some customizeable estimate and contract templates, or should I just bite the bullet and get full-blown estimating software? Do you know of any estimating software that will produce a very professional looking yet customizeable estimate sheet and contract? I am hell-bent on filling out my estimates and contracts on the iPad then just printing them out on the spot! The presentation I made using SlideRocket.com is very nice, I'm impressed with it and it is free, I recommend looking into it. I want to incorporate more portfolio pics and some high-quality video testimonials and just close potential customers using the presentation!
Thanks!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Tricky part is to see if it will work with a wifi hotspot. Just thinking because I set up a printer at my home to be wireless and my iPad and laptops print to it just fine through AT&T or comcast Internet. At my shop, I bought a new printer that I wanted to be able to,use wirelessly through my smart phone as a hotspot, and no luck printing from the laptop wirelessly. The iPad prits though since it is a HP air print enabled printer.


----------



## GTC1187 (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm looking at a white iPad 2 16 GB with 3G for $629 direct from Apple. My white Square reader should complement it well. 
Now just to find a good mobile wifi printer and some good estimating software!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

If you can find a mobile air print printer, that would be safest. Next, look for one with some kind of e-print. The challenge is going to be figuring out if the mobile Internet access will allow proper wifi printing.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

If you get a refurb one you can pick it up for $499 with 32 gig. One just came in for my daughter. 
David


----------



## GTC1187 (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks guys!
I may just start off with a laptop and a mobile printer connected with a USB cable, I think that will be fine for now.
I downloaded the BM Job Cost Calculator, and I really like the estimates it kicks out, I will be using that plus a blank contract template and I will just populate the fields as needed to print out contracts on the spot.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Just wondering, why the need to appear hi tech? Also how many estimates a day are you doing to where you feel you need to do them on the spot? 

Pat


----------



## GTC1187 (Apr 23, 2009)

It's to stand out as professional and capable.
I want the printer to try and close the deal on the spot.


----------



## GTC1187 (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry, I want to close them on the spot to get more of the jobs I bid, rather than someone else beating me to it.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

GTC1187 said:


> Sorry, I want to close them on the spot to get more of the jobs I bid, rather than someone else beating me to it.


I guess it depends on your market you are shooting for. Generally I would think when people are making decisions on spending thousands of dollars they usually need a little time to themselves so they make a sound choice.

I'm not a sales guy and the last thing I want to do is appear pushy. I think if you are impressive to the potential customer when doing the walk through then they will wait a day or two till they get your proposal.

Again there are million things that play a part here. If they are looking to start a job tomorrow then I can see where your method would work. If your just doing apartments or bedroom re paints where the price under a 1000 bucks or something. If you live in a cut throat area and so on.

Being hi tech would be impressive if your an IT guy or a home theater installer but not sure it scores any points being a painter.

Pat


----------



## GTC1187 (Apr 23, 2009)

I think it shows you are progressive and professional.
And the irony is I'm a salesman and an IT guy lol.
I built my own company website and I do all my own SEO myself.
I have a few websites I've built including one that I sell handmade Japanese sushi knives through that I do all my own SEO on also, it's only 10 weeks old and I already have it ranked on the first page of Google for 2 of it's 6 keywords. 
Knowing SEO is priceless with the Internet being how 2/3 of all consumers find products and services today. I can build any kind of website for free just about
and I estimate that I currently do about $6,000 worth of SEO per month on my sushi knife site, which costs me nothing but my time. 
Beware of a competitor that knows SEO, because if he can rank a site well at all then you won't be able to find better quality work than he does for himself for under $150 an hour, then you have to be able to afford to pay an SEO firm $150 every hour they work for you while he does his for free. That's a lowballer you won't beat right there...


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

yea, i like to goof with computers too.

Pat


----------

